# A week in the Louisiana marsh



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

For a long time now, I've been wanting to go see what all the fuss was about in Louisiana. There are videos and pictures all over the internet highlighting the fishery. It lived up to the hype. 

Check out my blog for a report and pictures. 

http://flyinhighcharters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like one hell of a trip....great memories for sure.  I agree about Hopedale....if no fish on this point - move a bit and there they are.

Any problem with the bugs at the ramp?  Sometime the no-seeums can carry you away and full body protection is required.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I dearly love Florida BUT, Louisiana will burn a hole in your heart when it comes to Reds!!! When I retire, I'm going for a month.....It will either kill me or cure me!!??!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well done and great report.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Breton Sound Marina...I'm homesick for some winter sightcasting in La Marsh :'(

Good pics, looks like you had a great trip. No it will be like your winter addiction!


----------



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

> Looks like one hell of a trip....great memories for sure.  I agree about Hopedale....if no fish on this point - move a bit and there they are.
> 
> Any problem with the bugs at the ramp?  Sometime the no-seeums can carry you away and full body protection is required.


Yeah, the skeeters and no-see-ems were killer. They definitely made you efficient at the ramp.


----------



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

> Breton Sound Marina...I'm homesick for some winter sightcasting in La Marsh  :'(
> 
> Good pics, looks like you had a great trip.  No it will be like your winter addiction!


I'll be going back each and every winter. From what I understand, our trip was slow due to warmer temps. I can't wait to hit it when it's "good". I'm gonna try to get back in Jan/Feb.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Were those monster caught on fly or 5/0 rigs ;D


----------

